# Opinion on Buck Vanguard Knife



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: Hi all! I'm loking for a new field dressing knife, was thinking about the zipper, but wanted some opinions on the vanguard. What do you all think about this knife for field dressing or any other comments on this knife?

Thanks!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Vanguard is the same knife with no zipper. I've used one for 5 years. Been through about a dozen deer and 2 elk, it is excellent. I am vigilant about a touch-up on the blade with some steel and a leather strap after each deer. Without that a Buck knife can be very hard to get sharp again. Can't say I've ever felt handicapped not having a gut-hook, don't know anyone that can sharpen them (the gut hook) well, and I'll take the extra blade strength at the tip as if a knife is going to break that seems to be where it happens.


----------

